# Rpza



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone know of a manufacturer who makes a reduced pressure backflow assembly in bronze or *all* stainless steel larger than 2", preferably 3".


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.supplyhouse.com/Reduced-Pressure-Zone-RPZ-Assemblies-707000


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just call BAVCO in long beach CA. They'll tell you every make and model


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GC asked sprinkler engineer if we could use a 2" valve and he said yes. Problem solved.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Conbraco all bronze and 5 yr warranty


----------

